# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Xρωστική για mosaic

## babis100nx

Kαλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους!χριστοσ ανεστη!Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω επειδη σε ενα απο τα κλουβια μου(σε αυτο που εχω το μοσαικ)ειδα κατω πουπουλα οποτε μαλλον αρχισε να ριχνει φτερα..του πηρα κοκκινη χρωστικη και ''βιταμινη κοκκινη'' η χρωστικη ειναι beaphar intesief και ειναι μια σαν κιτρινη σκονη. λεει 10gr προιοντοσ σε 1 λιτρο νερο(1 κουταλακι γεματο του γλυκου ειναι 2gr λενε οι οδιγειες ισχυει?)για ποσες μερες και ποση ποσοτητα να βαζω πχ σε μια 100μλ ποτιστρα?δηλαδη βαζω μιση κουταλια σε μια ποτιστρα 100μλ σωστα?ευχαριστω

----------


## xXx

ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού είναι 5 γραμμάρια περίπου όχι 2 


10 γρ σε 1 λίτρο νερού, άρα σε μία ποτίστρα 100 ml θες 1γρ χρωστική, το 1/5 του κουταλιού του γλυκού δλδ

----------


## xarhs

γιατι μπαμπη δεν δοκιμαζεις με φυσικο τροπο?? το ξερεις οτι μετα χρειζεσαι και φαρμακο για αποτοξινωση συκωτιου?

για δες εδω.... *Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries )*

----------


## aeras

Νομίζω το 1 κουταλάκι του γλυκού σε νερό αντιστοιχούν τα 5 γρμ. Χάρη γιατί είναι τοξικό? έχεις υπόψη σου κάποια έρευνα?
BOGENA

INTENSIEF


Βελτιώνει αποτελεσματικά το κόκκινο χρώμα σε όλα τα πολύχρωμα πτηνά, 
όπως τα καναρίνια, τα τροπικά - καρδινάλιους, τα φλαμίγκο, κ.α. Μη τοξικό, 
χρωματίζει την ουρά, τις φτερούγες και τα πούπουλα.
Μην το αναμειγνύετε με σπόρους.
Το Intensief μπορεί εναλλακτικά να προστεθεί σε τροφές όπως: Beaphar Fortified 
food, Excellent Egg food, ή Universal food. Ως γενικός κανόνας ενδείκνυται ένα 
μείγμα από 10 γραμμάρια Intensief σε 1 κιλό τροφής. Δώστε φρέσκο μείγμα δυο 
φορές την ημέρα, κατά τη διάρκεια δε της πτερόρροιας και της αναπαραγωγής 
δώστε έως και 4 φορές την ημέρα. Τα αποτελέσματα θα εξασφαλισθούν μόνο 
όταν δοθεί το Intensief την περίοδο της πτερόρροιας, ξεκινώντας τουλάχιστον 
μια βδομάδα πριν αυτή αρχίσει. Ωστόσο, οι περισσότεροι εκτροφείς καναρινιών 
δίνουν το Intensief καθημερινά καθ'όλη την διάρκεια του έτους 
Το Intensief μπορεί επίσης να προστεθεί στο πόσιμο νερό διαλύοντας 10 
γραμμάρια προ¥όντος σε 1 λίτρο νερό (1 γεμάτο κουταλάκι του γλυκού είναι 
περίπου 2 γραμμάρια). Το διάλυμα και το μείγμα τροφής πρέπει να ετοιμάζονται 
φρέσκα καθημερινά. 
Σημείωση: Μετά την χρησιμοποιήση του Intensief ώς διάλυμα ή στο μίγμα 
τροφής θα βελτιωθεί το κόκκινο χρώμα στα μέρη του πτηνού.
Μην διακόπτετε την παροχή του Intensief πριν και κατά την διάρκεια της 
πτερόρροιας για να αποφευχθεί το χάσιμο του χρώματος. Πτηνά τα οποία 
παίρνουν Intensief μπορεί να έχουν κόκκινες κουτσουλιές, κάτι που είναι 
φυσιολογικό και υποδεικνύει την επαρκή πρόσληψη. Αποφεύγετε να δίνετε 
ποσότητες που υπερβαίνουν αυτές που έχουν αναφερθεί παραπάνω. Πολύ 
μεγάλες ποσότητες θα αποθηκευτούν στο συκώτι και θα επιβαρύνουν ζωτικές 
λειτουργίες του όπως η αποθήκευση βιταμινών και η αποτοξίνωση. Εάν τα πτηνά 
σας εμφανίσουν πορφυρό χρώμα στο δέρμα σταματήστε αμέσως την παροχή 
του Intensief έως ότου εξαφανιστεί το πορφυρό χρώμα. Μετά από επτά μέρες 
μπορείτε να ξαναρχίσετε την παροχή του Intensief σε χαμηλότερες ποσότητες. 
Συσκευασία: 10 γραμμ., 50 γραμμ., και 500 γραμμαρίων

----------


## xarhs

μιχαλη απλα καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι οι χρωστικες αυτο κανουν. αλλα μαλλον αυτο ειναι αλλο...........

γιατι να μην προσπαθησει με κατι φυσικο?????? η χημεια δεν εχει παντα μονο καλα αποτελεσματα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ειναι τοξικη, απλως επιβαρυνει το συκωτι.. αυτο ειχα διαβασει τουλαχιστον!

----------


## xarhs

ναι και εγω αυτο διαβασα...νικο

----------


## babis100nx

χαρη αυτο τον καιρο τρεχο τοσο που ισα που προλαβαινω να τα καθαρισω μια φορα την μερα καμια φορα οταν δεν προλαβω τα κανω μερα παρα μερα για αυτο και δνε πολυ μπαινω εδω στο φορουμ εχω πολυ τρεξιμο με την πρακτικη μου τα διαβασματα και την πτυχιακη μου.οποτε το μονο που κανω ειναι να τα καθαριζω  και να τους βαζω και κανα μπανακι 1-2φορες την βδομαδα και μονο τα ακουω που σαλιαριζουν αν κατσω στο δωματιο μου...για αυτο πηρα αυτη την χρωστικη..για ποσες μερες να βαλω παιδια?ευχαριστω. επισεις ειναι και ενα φρουτο η λαχανικο που μπορει και αποβαλει οτι μενει στο συκωτι αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποιο ειναι αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει να το βαζω οταν βαζω και χρωστικη.

----------


## jk21

Ο Χαρης δεν μιλησε για τοξικη χρωστικη ,αλλα ειπε οτι χρειαζεται μετα φαρμακο για αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου .Τοξικο ειναι κατι ,οταν υπερβει αμεσα και αποτομα καποια ορια .Οι χρωστικες πχ η κανθαξανθινη ,εχει τετοια ημερησια ορια ,που αν τηρουνται απο τους εκτροφεις ,το πουλι δεν εχει αμεσες συνεπειες ,αλλα σαφως συγκεντρωτικα το συκωτι επιβαρυνεται με τοξινες ,κατι που μπορει να δωσει συμπτωματα και αυτο συμβαινει αν γινουν υπερδοσολογιες (το επισημαινει και το ιδιο το σκευασμα στο κειμενο που παρεθεσε ο Μιχαλης )  ,αλλα που μπορει να μην δωσει ,δεν παυει ομως να εχει επιβαρυνει εστω και λιγοτερο το συκωτι .Γνωστοτατος εκτροφεας καναρινιων κοκκινου παραγοντα μου εχει πει οτι δεν ξαναβαφει τα πουλια του ,παρα μονο τον πρωτο χρονο για ευνοητους λογους που αφορουν την υγεια τους .Αλλα ακομα και αν δεν αποδεχθουμε οτι η χρωστικη σωστα παρεχομενη ,μπορει να μην αρρωσταινει το πουλι ,αλλα το επιβαρυνει  .... θα επρεπε να μεινουμε σε αυτο μονο σαν παρατηρηση; 

ο Μπαμπης δεν ειπε οτι θα δωσει μονο χρωστικη την γνωστη της beaphar ... ειπε οτι θα δωσει ταυτοχρονα επιπλεον την γνωστη λεγομενη κοκκινη (κατακοκκινη ) βιταμινη ; Μιχαλη αναφερει πουθενα η beaphar οτι αν δινουμε παραλληλα και αλλες χρωστικες και μαλιστα αγνωστες ,το συκωτι αντεχει; 

Μπαμπη παρε μια αυγοτροφη ετοιμη επωνυμη αφου δεν μπορεις να φτιαξεις δικια σου  και ασε τα κοκκινα μπισκοτα .... (μην χειρον βελτιστον )

αν παλι θες κατι ενδιαμεσο ευκολο (περισσοτερο υγιεινο απο την ετοιμη ,λιγοτερο απο μια φτιαχτη ) 

παρε

200 γρ μπισκοτα πτι μπερ 

200 γρ κιμα σογιας 

http://www.fytro.com.gr/42/

( τα γραμμαρια αυτα και μονο σου δινουν 100 γρ πρωτεινης που σημαινει απο αυτα και μονο φτανει το 20 % στο συνολο της τροφης ,χωρις να αθροισω των μπισκοτων και της βρωμης  )



100 γρ βρωμη νιφαδες (αλλιως 300 κιμα σογιας ) 



τα κανεις σκονη στο μουλτι 

και τα αφρατευεις με 5γρ  χρωστικη διαλυμενη σε 20 ml νερο 

εχεις μια ουδετερη απο κροκο αυγου χρωστικη ,καταλληλη για αυτο που θες και πολυ καλυτερη απο τις ετοιμες 



να την διατηρεις στο ψυγειο ,σε οσο δυνατον αεροστεγη και σκοτεινη συσκευασια  και να βαζεις παραλληλα χρωστικη στο νερο οσο σου ειπε ο βασιλης 
να δινεις και σκετο ασπραδι με τσοφλι να τρωνε ποτε ποτε

----------


## aeras

> Ο Χαρης δεν μιλησε για τοξικη χρωστικη ,αλλα ειπε οτι χρειαζεται μετα φαρμακο για αποτοξινωση του συκωτιου .


 *Τι είναι η τοξίνωση;*
  Τοξίνωση του οργανισμού είναι η άθροιση πάνω από το επιτρεπόμενο, τοξικών ουσιών, που είναι επιβλαβείς ή δηλητηριώδεις για τον οργανισμό.
Τοξίνη είναι οποιοδήποτε συστατικό του οργανισμού που βρίσκετε σε λάθος ποσότητα.
*Τι είναι η Αποτοξίνωση*
  Αποτοξίνωση είναι η φυσιολογική ή φαρμακευτικά απομάκρυνση των τοξικών ουσιών από ένα ζωντανό οργανισμό ,

  Δημήτρη ο Χάρης λέει: γιατι μπαμπη δεν δοκιμαζεις με φυσικο τροπο?? το ξερεις οτι μετα χρειζεσαι και φαρμακο για αποτοξινωση συκωτιου? Υπέθεσα ότι αναφέρεται στη χρωστική  beaphar intesief εάν μιλεί για αυτή και δεν είναι τοξική γιατί να προβεί ο Μπάμπης σε αποτοξίνωση?

----------


## babis100nx

Ποσεσ μερες βαφουμε?μια βδομαδα ειναι αρκετη ή ως οτου τελειωσει η πτεροροια?μην μαλωνετε βρε!! :Character0005: ευχαριστω για ολες τις απαντησεις!! :winky:

----------


## xXx

ξεκινάς βάψιμο από τις 50-55 ημέρες τους περίπου και μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η πτερόρροια...αν πάνε για διαγωνισμό τα βάφεις μέχρι το διαγωνισμό

----------


## panos70

κανε οτι λενε οι οδηγιες και μη φοβασε,καθε μερα γιατι τα καθαριζεις ;

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ αν και νομιζω αλλο κατι  τοξικο που ανεφερες εσυ ,και αλλο οι τοξινες που συσσωρευονται στους οργανισμους ,που παραγονται ακομα και στο εσωτερικο τους  ,ακομα και ταυτοσημες να τις δεχθουμε τις εννοιες ,θεωρεις οτι αν το οριο για να εχει ασχημες εμφανεις συνεπειες πχ η κανθαξανθινη στο συκωτι ειναι πχ να συσσωρευτουν σε αυτο   50 mg (δινω τυχαιες υποθετικες τιμες ,οχι πραγματικες ,απλα σαν βοηθεια σε αυτο που θελω να πω  ) και συσσωρευτουν στο τελος του βαψιματος  45 , θεωρεις οτι ενα τετοιο πουλακι ,δεν χρηζει διατροφης πχ ταραξακο  ή ουσιων πχ milkthistle ,που να κανουν αποτοξινωση; 

οπως και να εχει ,συμφωνω οτι με σωστη χρηση επισημων σκευασματων χρωστικης ,και οχι μπλεξιματος με αλλα σκευασματα που εχουν και αλλη χρωστικη ,την ιδια ή αλλη και μαλιστα αγνωστη ,με αγνωστες συνεπειες συνδιαστικοτητας ,σε ενα προτερα υγειες πουλι ,δεν εχουμε προβληματα αμεσα και δεν θα εχουμε και στο μελλον ,να φροντιζουμε στην πορεια διατροφικα για την αποτοξινωση του 

στην περιπτωση του Mπαμπη δεν βλεπω ουτε εκεινον να ανησυχει για την παραλληλη χρηση κοκκινης μπισκοτοβιταμινης (θα περιμενα να δηλωσει οτι δεν θα κανει χρηση ) ουτε και απο αλλον να του επισημαινεται ... αν η intensief ειναι οκ σαν σκευασμα ,ποια η αναγκη της κοκκινης μπισκοτοτροφης;

----------


## babis100nx

Δημητρη συμφωνω μαζι σου για την μπισκοτροφη και μονο για βαψιμο στα μοσαικ την χρησημοποιω.και για 2-3βδομαδεσ να δωθει δεν νομιζω να γινει και κατι τρομακτικο αν την χορηγεις μια φορα στον χρονο..επισεις θελω να μου πειτε το φρουτο η το λαχανικο που διψχνει τις τοξινες νομιζο το παντζαρι ή λαθος θυμαμαι?ακομα δνε μπορω να το βρω απο χτες.
πανο τα καθαριζω καθε μερα γιατι τωρα με τις ζεστες δεν φανταζεσαι τι γινεται απο κουνουπια και νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο για την υγεια τους.
βασιλη δεν μιλαω για φετινα πουλια μηλαω για περσινο πουλι(και μου φαινεται απραξενο που εριξε απο τωρα φτερα)

----------


## xXx

και για ποιο λόγο να βάψεις περυσινό πουλί??

δώσε μόνο bogena και δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις μπισκοτοτροφή

----------


## jk21

ο ταραξακος και τα φυλλα αγγιναρας καθως και το εκχυλισμα του σπορου αγκαθιου Μαριας (milkthistle ) εχουν αποτοξινωτικες ιδιοτητες ,με το τελευταιο να ειναι οτι πιο καλο !

----------


## babis100nx

Δημητρη φιλα αγγιναρας μπορω να δωσωσαν λαχανικο και στα αλλα πουλακια?που μπορο να βρω  σπορο αγκαθιου μαριας?ευχαριστω. βασιλη θελω να το βαψω γιατι ριχνει φτερα αλλαζει φτερωμα δεν ξερω γιατι τοσο γρηγορα αλλα αλαλζει ακομα και αν τ παισω στο χερι μου αφηνει πουπουλα.και ο πατος του κλουβιου ειναι γεματος.μπογκενα πρωτη φορα το ακουω βασιλη αν θες ενημερωσεμε λιγο περισσοτερο τι ειναι κτλ.ευχαριστω!

----------


## xXx

πτερόρροια μπορεί να χει το πουλί για διάφορους λόγους....τι θες να σου πω για τη bogeba τι να σου εξηγήσω δλδ??

----------


## jk21

bogena Μπαμπη ειναι η χρωστικη που εχεις . bogena και beaphar ειναι ιδια εταιρια  ....

ΑΓΓΙΝΑΡΑ φυλλα χλωρα δεν εχω δωσει ποτε μου και δεν ξερω την αποδοχη τους .Ειναι λιγο τραχια ... να τα ξεπλυνεις καλα γιατι μπορει να τα ραντιζουνε αρκετα .Στις λαικες τα πετανε και πουλανε το πανω μερος 

σε ποσα πουλια σε σχεση με το συνολο εχεις πτεροροια;

----------


## babis100nx

Ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη!!Μονο στο μοσαικ εχω που το αγορασα περυσι τον νοεμβριο αν θυμαμαι καλα!

----------


## jk21

ξερεις μηπως τι μηνα πανω κατω εχει γεννηθει; προσπαθω να διαπιστωσω αν ειναι σιγουρα η φυσιολογικη του

----------


## babis100nx

158 E0E EP 4 E12 ειναι τα στοιχεια του δαχτιλιδιου του κλειστου τυπου αν αυτο βοηθαει αν και δεν νομιζω.λογικα αυτο θα ειχε γεννηθει  φλεβαρη μαρτη γιατι το πηρα απο πετ σοπ αλλα ο εκτροφεας τα καταιβαζει σε διαγωνισμους.(αν και δνε ξερω ποιος ειναι) οταν το πηρα νοεμβριο το καναρινι ειχε πολυ καθαρη φωνη οποτε ηταν σιγουρα πανω απο 5-6μηνων.

----------


## VasilisM

καλησπέρα!το καναρίνι σου είναι του 12 και ο εκτροφέας ανήκει στους εκτροφείς πτηνών αναψυχής μακεδονίας και είναι ο 4ος στην λιστα....δίνω link να δεις...******

----------


## VasilisM

σορρυ ο 3ος στην λίστα , δίπλα στο ep4

----------


## babis100nx

ευχαριστω για αυτην την πληροφορια βασιλη!

----------


## tasos1

> καλησπέρα!το καναρίνι σου είναι του 12 και ο εκτροφέας ανήκει στους εκτροφείς πτηνών αναψυχής μακεδονίας και είναι ο 4ος στην λιστα....δίνω link να δεις...******


βασιλη καλησπερα εχεις μονο Μωζαικ η εχεις και αλλα πουλια ??? τωρα πηρα Μωζαικ και θελω να τα λεμε  !!!

----------


## VasilisM

Καλησπέρα Τάσο!Εχω μωζαικ και τιμπραντο. Εννοειτε οτι θέλεις να μου λες.

----------

